# Snow Thrower Speed



## caseypj1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a 22" Craftsman thrower, which I bought in the fall of 2010. When I first used it this year it seemed to be moving more slowly than last year. I looked at the belt, pull, etc. and everything seems in good shape. Nothing in the manual gives guidance. What can I do to make it move faster?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Drive issues*

Casey

Welcome to the forum

You didn't mention the age or model of your blower so this is just some basic info/guesses.

Assuming it is not a gear drive unit, it's a friction unit. It should have something like this inside:








The speed is controlled by how far across the drive wheel the friction wheel is moved. Along with that is the tension of hte friction disc on the drive wheel and how much the drive wheel is turning.

It could be the control cable pulling the friction wheel and friction disc together. It could also be the friction disc is not moving horizontally down the shaft. It could be the belt or the tension on the belt and how the idler pulley is adjusted. It's possible that the drive wheel is coated or dirty, preventing it from driving the friction disc.

Those are the things I'd suggest checking, I'm betting one or more is your issue. Goog luck.


----------



## caseypj1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry for incomplete question. I bought it new in 2010. It is a gear drive, not a friction drive.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Speed*



caseypj1 said:


> Sorry for incomplete question. I bought it new in 2010. It is a gear drive, not a friction drive.


I don't have any new gear drives, but I have a bunch of old. If it's not moving fast enough, only a couple of things could be wrong on mine. Either it's in the wrong gear or the belt is slipping or worn (assuming all the normal mechanical things are ok - like the key is in the pulley and it's tight, etc).
Check your manual for things that need lubrication and insure they're free to turn.

They're pretty solid and little can go wrong with them. That would be my starting point to check things out.


----------

